# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  "Ανισόρροπο" gouldian

## dwra92

Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους!  :Happy:  Εχω 4 gouldian... 2 αρσενικα και 2 θυληκα.... Το ενα αρσενικο καθεται σαν μπαλιτσα,σαν να κρυωνει και που και που χανει την ισορροπια του! Κανει σαν να παει να πεσει απο το κλαδακι του... Δεν εχω μεγαλη πειρα και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια.....Γνωριζει κανεις τι ειναι και πως μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω?

----------


## kirkal

καλησπέρα..δεν έχω ιδέα από gouldian αλλά κρίνοντας από την μικρή μου εμπειρία..πιθανόν να έχει κάποια ασθένεια...οι πιο έμπειροι θα σου απαντήσουν..καλό θα ήταν προληπτικά να το απομονώσεις από τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## dwra92

μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα κανω....ευχαριστω :d

----------


## sarpijk

Σε πρωτη φαση χωρισε το απο τα υπολοιπα για να μην κολλησουν. Βαλε φωτογρφαια του πουλιου και απο τις κουτσουλιες του να δουμε αν κατι δε παει καλα.

----------


## dwra92

όκειιιιιιιιι  :winky:  θα το κανω και αυτο  :Happy:

----------


## dwra92

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες??????  :Frown:

----------


## lagreco69

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## dwra92

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο σωστα τα εκανα :/

----------


## Assimakis

Ειναι πολυ ωραιο! \*.*/

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Λειπει τελειως το ουρικο οξυ απο την κουτσουλια του!! αυτο δειχνει προβλημα στην λειτουργια των νευρων του, η οτι το πουλι πασχει απο στρες. 
εγιναν τιποτα αλλαγες γυρω απο αυτο τωρα τελαυταια? το βλεπεις τωρα τελευταια να πινει περισσοτερο νερο απο το κανονικο? κρατησε το σε καραντινα.

----------


## dwra92

Δεν παρατηρησα αν πινει περισσοτερο νερο απο το κανονικο θα προσεξω και θα σου πω.... Οταν λες αλλαγες τι εννοεις??? Αυτο που εχει γιατρευεται???

----------


## dwra92

Παρατηρησα οτι μισοκλεινει και τα ματια του.... Σαν να θελει να κοιμηθει :/

----------


## lagreco69

Εννοωντας αλλαγες, εννοω κατι που ισως να το στρεσαρισε!! καποια αλλαγη μεσα στο κλουβι του, πιθανη αλλαγη θεσης στο κλουβι, αλλαγες στην διατροφη του, κατι τετοιο. θεραπεια εγω δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω! δεν εχω γνωσεις του ειδους , μπορω ομως να σου πω οτι εαν το πτηνο εχει υπνηλια, φουσκωνει δεν εχει ορεξη να φαει και να πιει νερακι η συνεχιζει να ζαλιζεται. πρεπει να το δει πτηνιατρος η εαν δεν υπαρχει στην περιοχη σου ακομα και κτηνιατρος! ζητησε απο την διαχειριστικη ομαδα την λιστα με τους γιατρους για να δεις τι υπαρχει κοντα σου.

----------


## dwra92

Τα αλλαξαμε κλουβι γιατι τα ειχαμε χωρισει για να αναπαραχθουν... Τωρα τα εχουμε και τα 4 σε ενα..... Επισης το βραδυ τα εχουμε μεσα στο σπιτι στην τζαμαρια και την μερα τα βγαζουμε στο μπαλκονι να τα χτυπησει λιγο ο ηλιος και για καθαρο αερα.... Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο απο αυτες τις μετακινησεις??? Αν ειναι στρες μπορω να κανω κατι η δεν θα περασει ποτε???

----------


## lagreco69

Θα μπορουσε να το εχει επηρεασει και αυτο! εαν ειναι στρες θεραπευεται με συμπληρωμα βιταμινων. αλλα μην ειναι τιποτα χειροτερο φοβαμαι!! 
πρωτη φορα γινεται αυτη η αλαγη που του κανατε η εχει ξαναγινει και στο παρελθον?

----------


## dwra92

Το να τα βγαζουμε στο μπαλκονι γινεται καθε μερα (μονο καλοκαιρι) !!!! Το να τα αλλαξουμε κλουβι εχει ξαναγινει στο παρελθον  :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Τοτε πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν φταιει το στρες!!! ζητησε λιστα γιατρων Δωρα, λυπαμαι!! που δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο.

----------


## dwra92

:sad:  Ευχαριστω πολυ παντως

----------


## jk21

σου απαντω στο ποστ

----------


## ninos

χωρις να εχω γνωσεις στα συγκεκριμενα πτηνα, αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι συμπτωσεις καποιου νευρολογικου προβληματος, που μπορει να προερχεται κ απο σαλμονελλωση. Αφου επηρεαζει πρωτα τα εντερικα του πτηνου, συνεχιζει στο νευρικο συστημα του πουλιου.
Μονο με καλλιεργεια των κουτσουλιων, μπορεις να καταληξεις σε ασφαλη συμπερασματα ομως. Κατα την γνωμη μου, καλυτερα να το πας σε πτηνιατρο.

----------


## Windsa

> Τα αλλαξαμε κλουβι γιατι τα ειχαμε χωρισει για να αναπαραχθουν... Τωρα  τα εχουμε και τα 4 σε ενα..... Επισης το βραδυ τα εχουμε μεσα στο σπιτι  στην τζαμαρια και την μερα τα βγαζουμε στο μπαλκονι να τα χτυπησει λιγο ο  ηλιος και για καθαρο αερα.... Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο  απο αυτες τις μετακινησεις??? Αν ειναι στρες μπορω να κανω κατι η δεν  θα περασει ποτε???


Τα gouldians είναι πολύ ευαιστιτα πουλια. Τα κλουβιά δεν πρέπει να μετακηνηθουν καθόλου. Πρέπει να τους προσφέρεις όσο δυνατόν πιο σταθερές συνθήκες (διάλεξε η τα έχεις έξω η μέσα στο σπίτι, αλλα όχι μετακίνηση κάθε μέρα). Μπορεί να τα χτύπησε ο αέρας η ο ήλιος, η μπορεί να πάθουν έντονο stress... Η Αναπαραγωγή δεν θα πετύχει αν θα μετακηνεις συνεχεια....επίσης αναπαραγωγή για gouldians καλύτερα να αρχίσεις στη μέση του Σεπτεμβρίου.

Αν το πουλάκι είναι φουσκωμένο και αδύναμο να το κρατήσεις χωριστά από τα αλλα μέσα στο σπίτι σε πιο ήσυχη γωνια, που δεν περνάει συχνά άνθρωπος. Να του προσφέρεις βιταμίνες στο νερό και να βγάλεις αυγοτροφη και να μην δίνεις φρούτα. Αν δεν θα γίνει καλύτερα με αυτά σε μια μέρα τότε δεν είναι stress και πιθανόν κάποια ασθένεια. Θα πρέπει να πάρεις γνώμη ενός γιατρού και ίσος να δόσεις κάποιο αντιβιοτικό εβραίου φάσματος.

Περαστικά στον Μικρό.

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου πραγματικα μου φανηκαν χρησιμες... Δεν ηξερα οτι οι μετακινησεις επηρεαζουν την αναπαραγωγη τους... Οντως τα αυγα ηταν ολα κλουβια και τα παρατησαν απο μονες τους.... Επειδη εχει μερες που βαζω βιταμινες στο νερο και δεν βλεπω βελτιωση σημερα το απογευμα θα το παω σε γιατρο..  :sad:  Ελπιζω να ειναι οντως περαστικα.... Ευχαριστω και παλι...  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τελικα  μαλλον χθες τα μπερδεψα και εστειλα την απαντηση στο πμ της φιλης εδω και στο πμ που της εστειλα ,εδωσα την ουσιαστικη ...   φοβαμαι και εγω ειτε περιπτωση twirling που του ειχα γραψει δωσει σχετικο συνδεσμο με βιντεο που οπως μου απαντησε δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο ,ειτε σαλμονελλωση που αναφερει και ο στελιος ,που δινει νευρικης φυσεως συμπτωματα ,περα απο διαρροια .επιμενω στην χορηγηση αντιβιωσης στην δοση που της ανεφερα ,σε περιπτωση που δεν πας σε γιατρο που θα κανει καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας .να ξερεις οτι αν ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση καλλιεργεια μετα δεν μπορει να γινει

----------


## dwra92

Τελικα πριν απο λιγο ημουν στον γιατρο και μου εδωσε να του δινω αντιβιωση μια εβδομαδα... Δεν μπορουσα να περιμενω αλλο,δεν νομιζω να ειχα χρονο για καλλιεργεια γιατι ειναι πολυ αρρωστο....Ελπιζω να γινει καλα...  :sad:

----------


## ninos

ποια αντιβίωση σου έδωσε Δώρα ;

----------


## dwra92

Την Baytril :/ θα κανει δουλεια???

----------


## ninos

αφού ο γιατρός δεν σου έκανε καλλιέργεια, τότε ορθά έπρεπε κατά την γνώμη μου, να δοθεί μια αντιβίωση ευβαίου φάσματος. Το baytril είναι απο το πιο δραστικό συνάμα όμως το πιο δυνατό απο τις αντιβιώσεις που κυκλοφορούν. 

Σου εύχομαι, όλα να πάνε καλά  :Happy:

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυ....Θα σας στειλω τα αποτελεσματα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .η αντιβιωση θεωρητικα ειναι στην πιο ισχυρη κατηγορια των κινολονων.με θετικες και αρνητικες συνεπειες (επηρεασμο την χλωριδας και καλης πανιδας του εντερου ) που μονο ενας γιατρος πρεπει να αξιολογει και να ζυγιζει και τελικα να την παρεχει,αν κρινει πως πρεπει ,για να μην δημιουργουνται ανθεκτικα βακτηρια απο τη χρηση της σε πιο ηπιες περιπτωσεις .εξαιρεση ειναι η* φανερη* επιμολυνση τραυματος οπου πρεπει αμεσα να χορηγειται αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα .για τους λογους αυτους σου ειχα προτεινει στο πμ μια ελαφρως πιο ηπια αλλα επισης δραστικη .ομως επειδη και η baytril καποιες φορες εχει ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων απεναντι της (οχι συχνα αλλα συμβαινει ) για μενα κακως πριν την χορηγησεις δεν πηρε υλικο για καλλιεργεια ,ωστε να σιγουρευτει οτι ειναι στις δραστικες αντιβιωσεις και να βρει και ποιο ειναι το μικροβιο (αν ειναι μικροβιο )

----------


## dwra92

Οντως δεν μου προτεινε κατι τετοιο...Απλα με ρωτησε τα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα με αυτα που του ειπα μου ειπε να τριπλασιασω και την δοσολογια :/ Δεν ξερω γιατι..... Οτι το πουλι ειναι ασχημα ειναι δεν μπορω να πω............Τι να πω δεν ξερω  :sad:

----------


## jk21

δεν το ειδε απο κοντα; τι δοσολογια δινεις τωρα;

----------


## dwra92

Οχι πηγα να ρωτησω και μου εδωσε αυτο το φαρμακο....Μου ειπε οτι κανονικα δινουμε 1ml σε 100ml νερου αλλα εσυ λεει δωσε 3ml σε 100ml νερου......

----------


## jk21

για την δοση εκεινος γνωριζει καλυτερα .απλα αν θες τον συμβουλευεσαι αν πρεπει να δωσεις παραλληλα καποιο συμπληρωμα βιταμινων β(βοηθα στην καλη χλωριδα ) και συγκεκριμενα το becozyme s της ιδιας εταιριας με το baytril .κατα τη διαρκεια ή μετα την χορηγηση της αντιβιωσης .ειναι σκευασμα σε φαρμακειο αλλα εχω υπολογισει δοση για πουλια εδω
*Πολυβιταμινες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S*επισης να παρατηρησεις αν το πουλι πινει κανονικα νερο γιατι σε αντιθετη περιπτωση δεν μπορει να προσλαβει την σωστη ποσοτητα φαρμακου και πρεπει να δοθει ποσοτητα με συγκεκριμενη διαλυση στο στομα κατευθειαν με συρριγκα .σε αυτη την περιπτωση επικοινωνησε αμεσα με το γιατρο

----------


## dwra92

πινει απο οτι ειδα.... το συμπληρωμα αυτο δεν το παιρνω απο τον γιατρο δηλαδη? θα το παρω αλλα θα το βαλω μετα την αντιβιωση καλυτερα...... να παω απο κανονικο φαρμακειο??  :Embarrassment:  η λαθος καταλαβα?? :d

----------


## ninos

οχι δεν κατάλαβες λάθος. Στο  φαρμακείο το έχουν

----------


## dwra92

α! ωραια μια χαρα..... διαβασα και την δοσολογια θα παω να παρω αν ειναι :d

----------


## ninos

είναι καθόλου καλύτερα το πουλάκι Δώρα ;

----------


## dwra92

Σαν συμπεριφορα ναι... σταματησε να κλεινει τα ματια του σαν να νυσταζει.... τωρα το κανει πιο σπανια.... ζωηρεπσε.. κελαηδαει κιολας.... απλα με προβληματιζει το οτι δεν υπαρχει βελτιωση στην ισορροπια του..... καθε φορα που παει να περιποιηθει τον εαυτο του χανει την ισορροπια του και πεφτει κατω.... οταν απλα καθεται στο κλουβι του δεν πεφτει... ειναι ενταξει....

----------


## dwra92

Ζωηρεψε*

----------


## lagreco69

> Ζωηρεψε*


Αντε με το καλο να γινει τελειως καλα!!!!

----------


## ninos

το ότι ζωήρεψε είναι θετικό σημάδι. Υπομονή μέχρι το τέλος της αγωγής.

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

η βελτιωση δειχνει οτι παμε καλα! τα σημαδια ασταθειας δειχνουν σαλμονελλα .συνηθως αν εχει επηρεασει το νευρικο συστημα ναι μεν θα σωθει αν η αντιβιωση δρασει αλλα τα σημαδια μπορει να μην φυγουν .εξαρταται το βαθμο επιρροης .σε εμενα παντως σε μια μανα προς το τελος της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου που την προλαβα με bactrimel ειναι μια χαρα τωρα .ειχε εντονα συμπτωματα ασταθειας τοτε .ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! την becozyme να την δωσεις απο τωρα .το baytril (enrofloxacine ) επηρεαζει την καλη χλωριδα και η βιταμινες Β που την τρεφουν βοηθουν στην μη καταστροφη της .μην φοβασαι αν δινεις αυτες που ειναι μονο υδατοδιαλυτες βιτ Β ,μπορεις να το κανεις και πριν και μετα γιατι η περισσεια τους αποβαλλεται με την κουτσουλια

----------


## dwra92

αφου και τα δυο φαρμακα πρεπει να τα δινω μεσα απο την ποτιστρα.... πως θα γινει? να ανακατεψω την αντιβιωση με τις βιταμινες μεσα στο νερο??? :s

----------


## Windsa

Ειναι καλυτερα το πουλακι?

----------


## dwra92

Σταματησε να πεφτει αλλα καθεται σαν μπαλιτσα παλι.... Εχω ηδη ξεκινησει να δινω συμπληρωμα βιταμινων...(Εχει τελειωσει η θεραπεια της αντιβιωσης)........ Τι να πω..... Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω........!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ετσι ειναι το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα της ημερας; τρωει κανονικα;  απο την στιγμη που σταματησες την αντιβιωση ξαναγινε ετσι ή απλά δεν βελτιωθηκε στο σημειο αυτο και ηταν συνεχως ετσι φουσκωμενο ; ποσες μερες εδωσες αντιβιωση;

----------


## dwra92

7 μερες! Ειχα σκοπο να την σταματησω στις 4-5 αλλα δεν το εβλεπα καλα....Τις πρωτες 2 μερες ηταν πολυ καλα,ζωηρο....Απλα του ειχε μεινει αυτο να χανει λιγο την ισορροπια του....μετα ξανακυλισε.....Ειναι ετσι ολη μερα...μονο οταν παω να αλλαξω νερο και αναστατωνεται λιγο τοτε δεν καθεται μπαλιτσα... Δεν εχω δει να τρωει η αληθεια ειναι αλλα βλεπω ξεφλουδισμενους σπορους...αρα λογικα ναι.....

----------


## jk21

εγω μετα τις βιταμινες θα εδινα σε απελπιδα προσπαθεια και γιατι κατι υποψιαζομαι και nystamysyn για μυκητες αλλα θελω να επικοινωνησεις με το γιατρο σου να δεις πρωτα τι θα σου πει εκεινος

----------


## dwra92

Ειναι ανιδεοι! Εδω ο αλλος μου ειπε να του κοψω το κεφαλι επειδη εχει "τρελα"!!! Δεν θα μπορεσω να το συνεφερω ειμαι σιγουρη  :sad:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ο συγκεκριμενος που σου εδωσε την baytril ειναι ανιδεος αλλα ηταν μια σωστη κινηση για μενα αν δεν εκανε καλλιεργεια (που ηταν το ιδανικο ) .σε υπαρκτο προβλημα ειτε κανεις εξετασεις (το αξιολογεις σαν γιατρος .στην περιπτωση σου εγω σαν μη γιατρος θεωρω οτι θα πρεπε ... ) ειτε ξεκινας με μια ευρεου φασματος αντιβιωση .Γνωμη μου ειναι να τον ενημερωσεις για την πορεια της υγειας του και τα λεμε

----------


## Windsa

Έχει περάσει πτερορια? Του πέφτουν τα πούπουλα τώρα? Έχει καρφάκια από καινούρια φτερά? 
Επίσης τι ηλικία έχει? (Αν φοράει δακτυλίδι πρέπει να γραφει έτος γέννησης επάνω).

Αν έχει πτερρορια και είναι πάνω από 4-6 χρόνον τότε θα έδινα Antistress και θα περίμενα. 
Έτσι συχνά περνάνε τη πτερορια μετά από κάποια ηλικία.

----------


## dwra92

Τωρα βρισκεται στην φαση της πτεροριας.... απο προχθες συγκεκριμενα.......Δεν ειναι πανω απο 4 χρονων.... Οσο για την αντιβιωση.. Τις 2 πρωτες μερες εκανε δουλεια  μετα δεν ξερω γιατι ξαναπεσε το πουλι.... Θα παω παλι στον γιατρο....(δεν ηταν ο ιδιος που μου ειπε οτι εχει τρελα)

----------


## dwra92

Ξερει να μου πει κανεις γιατι βγαινουν αυτα στην ποτιστρα του αρρωστου πουλιου??? Το νερο το αλλαζω καθε μερα και στα αλλα πουλια δεν βλεπω κατι αντιστοιχο!

----------


## jk21

τι ειναι αυτα ; δεν φαινονται καθαρα .κουτσουλιες; 

για την αντιβιωση πιστευω οτι εκτος απο προβλημα μικροβιου που χτυπησε (μαλλον δευτερογενης λοιμωξη ) επιδεινωσε ισως υπαρχων προβλημα με μυκητες αφου η baytril ειναι αρκετα ισχυρη και δημιουργει συνθηκες αναπτυξης (αν βεβαια προυπαρχουν ) .ο γιατρος ομως θα σου πει πιο εγκυρα

----------


## dwra92

Οχι ειναι κατι σαν χνουδακι.....Και ενω καθε μερα το καθαριζω,την επομενη παλι βγαινουν.....

----------


## dwra92

Γνωριζει κανεις ποσο κοστιζει εστω στο περιπου να κανω καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας??? :/

----------


## jk21

καλλιεργεια χωρις εξεταση δεν ξερω αν γινεται ...παντως και τα δυο μαζι δεν νομιζω να ξεπερασουν τα 60.οτι και να σου πω θα ειναι ψεμα .εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι .εξαρταται αν κανεις μονο καλλιεργεια για μικροβιο ή ψαχνεις και αλλα  ...

αν πας να το ψαξουν σιγουρα και για μυκητες .ειδικα αν εχεις ακομα προβλημα  ,ενα μηνα μετα την τελευταια μας επαφη ,δυσκολο να ειναι μικροβιο .αν ηταν μικροβιο ,μαλλον δεν θα ... ηταν πια ζωντανο το πουλακι

----------


## dwra92

θελω πολυ να μαθω τι στο καλο εχει στα καλα καθουμενα...και ναι ειναι το ιδιο πουλακι..... Δυστυχως δεν μπορει να το αντεξει αυτο η τσεπη μου...  :sad:  Θελω πολυ να το βοηθησω....

----------


## jk21

στα καλα καθουμενα; ηταν καλα και αρρωστησε παλι ή συνεχιζει το παλιο προβλημα;

----------


## ninos

γιατί δεν δοκίμασες αρχικά να πετάξεις την ποτίστρα και να πάρεις μια καινούργια ; Γενικότερα, το πλαστικό μετά από καιρό δεν είναι και οτι καλύτερο.

----------


## dwra92

Στα καλα καθουμενα εννοω απο την αρχη,που το επιασε ετσι ξαφνικα... Συνεχιζει το ιδιο παλιο προβλημα..... Ποτιστρα αλλαξα απο την πρωτη στιγμη που του αλλαξα και κλουβι και το χωρισα απο τα αλλα...Και ειχα αυτην που εχω στις φωτο .. Και επειδη εβγαζε αυτα καθε μερα αλλαξα ξανα! εβαλα μια πιο μικρη...Και παλι το ιδιο!! γεμιζει τετοια και δυσκολευομαι να τα βγαλω και στο καθαρισμα....Εντωμεταξυ οπως ειπα και σε αλλη δημοσιευση δεν παιζει να ειναι απο το νερο γιατι ετσι θα γινοταν και η αλλη ποτιστρα στα αλλα που εχω....Δεν ξερω τι να πω ειλικρινα....

----------


## jk21

αν δεν μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο (απλη εξεταση ειναι πανω κατω νομιζω 30 -40 ...αναλογα )  τοτε παρε nystamycin απο φαρμακειο .δωσε για 10 μερες 0.05 ml το πρωι αδιαλυτο και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα κατευθειαν στο στομα με συρριγγα του 1 ml (χωρις τη βελονα ) .αν δεν μπορεις να δωσεις φαρμακο στο στομα ,τοτε (χωρις την ιδια δραστικοτητα ) δωσε 2.5 ml φαρμακου στα 100 ml νερο .μην δινεις τιποτα στη διαρκεια της αγωγης που να εχει σχεση με ζαχαρη οπως κιτρινοκοκκινες << βιταμινες >> ,αυγοτροφη ή μπισκοτακια που εχoυν τα μιγματα καποιες φορες .προσεχε να υπαρχει απολυτη καθαριοτητα παραλληλα ,σε νερο ,τροφες ,υποστρωμα .αν δεν βελτιωθει βλεπουμε .για 10 μερες η αγωγη

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζει να εχει ασταθεια; ή μονο να ειναι νωχελικο και φουσκωμενο;

----------


## dwra92

Συνεχιζει να ειναι ετσι.... Ολα τα ιδιοι με πριν...Τιποτα καλυτερο τιποτα χειροτερο....Περναει πτερορροια τωρα.... Αργησε σε συγκριση με τα αλλα...Αυτο εγινε επειδη ειναι αρρωστο να υποθεσω?? Ειναι σαν να ειναι αναπηρο... Σαν να μην εχει την δυνατοτητα να κρατησει το βαρος του σωματος του στα ποδια του.... Θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες Δημητρη σημερα κιολας θα παω να παρω το φαρμακο.. Απλα , ακομα και τωρα, εχω αυγοτροφη στο κλουβακι του.. Θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν το Ξεκινησω αυριο(θα βγαλω εννοειται την αυγοτροφη) η να περιμενω καποιες μερες? Την αυγοτροφη την ετρωγε σαν τρελο γι'αυτο ρωταω...Μηπως να περιμενα να αποβληθει καπως απο τον οργανισμο του....

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αποβολης ,αλλα επιπλεον προσθηκης ζαχαρης μεσω αυτης .αν υπαρχουν μυκητες ,ταιζονται απο την ζαχαρη της .η ασταθεια δειχνει νευρολογικης φυσης προβλημα που πολλες φορες (πχ στη σαλμονελλωση ) μενει και μετα την καταστολη του μικροβιου ,αν εχει προλαβει να κανει μονιμες βλαβες .ασταθεια δημιουργει και μικροβιο ή μυκητας στον ακουστικο πορο .η νυστατινη δεν ειναι το ιδανικο φαρμακο για μυκητες εκτος γαστρεντερικου αλλα τα αλλα ειναι ειτε δυσευρετα στην ελλαδα ειτε πανακριβα .εχω καποια δοσολογια απο μελος για χρηση περιεχομενου καψουλας sporanox (ιτρακοναζολη ) αλλα δεν ειναι κατι επισημο (αν θυμαμαι καλα το ειχε υπολογισει γιατρος που ειχε απευθυνθει το μελος ) .ισως δοκιμασεις αργοτερα ή αμεσα ατμισμους με χρηση αιθεριου ελαιου tee tree oil (ξερεις με ρεσω για αρωματοθεραπεια με αιθερια ελαια σε νερο που ζεσταινεται ) στους οποιους θα ειναι κοντα το πουλι .θα δουμε  .η πτεροροια πρεπει να εχει αμεση σχεση .ξεκινα αμεσα το φαρμακο

----------


## dwra92

Ωραια οποτε ξεκιναω το φαρμακο και σε 10 μερες θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα να μου πειτε τι να κανω... Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## dwra92

Α! και κατι ακομα... Με ειχες παραπεμψει σε αρθρο σχετικα με το Becozyme-s.. Μετα απο τις 10 μερες αυτου του φαρμακου που θα δωσω τωρα,να δωσω και Becozyme-s που ελεγες οτι πρεπει να δινουμε για 5 μερες μετα απο καθε θεραπεια η δεν θα χρειαστει?

----------


## dwra92

Εχω τελειωσει την θεραπεια και το πουλακι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα....Δεν καθεται αλλο σαν μπαλιτσα και δεν κοιμαται μεσα στην μερα...Τρωει και πινει κανονικα....Το προβλημα στα ποδια παραμενει....

----------


## jk21

ΔΩΡΑ χαιρομαι !!!! για το φουσκωμα φταιγανε σιγουρα μυκητες .για την ασταθεια μαλλον που εννοεις πρεπει ειτε απο μικροβιο ειτε απο μυκητα να ενοχλειται καποιο κομματι του νευρικου συστηματος του πουλιου ειτε ανεπιστρεπτι ειτε με τυχον βελτιωση αν ειναι προβλημα στον ακουστικο πορο 

υπαρχει σκευασμα για ανθρωπους με προπολη σε ηλιελαιο για τα αυτια που χτυποα μυκητες και μικροβια αλλα δεν ξερω να μπορει να δοθει σε πτηνα γιατι ο πορος ειναι μικρος και θελει με σταγονομετρο να δωσεις και παλι δεν ξερω αν θα μπει σωστα .εκει το νυσταμισιν δεν μπορει να δρασει αν ειναι μυκητας .αν ειναι μικροβιο τοτε ισως το bactrimel να βελτιωνε την κατασταση ...θυμισε μου .ειχες δωσει πριν το νυσταμισιν; δεν εχω χρονο να δω απο την αρχη το θεμα

----------


## dwra92

Αυτην την θεραπεια εννοω οτι τελειωσα...με το νυσταμισιν  :winky:

----------


## jk21

το ξερω αυτο .λεω για την αντιβιωση που ειχες δωσει πριν .αυτην που λες οτι τελειωσες στο ποστ 46

----------


## dwra92

Επειδη αλλο εγραψες αλλο καταλαβα...Εννοουσες ΤΙ εδωσα πριν απο αυτο.....Λοιπον εδωσα πρωτα την αντιβιωση Βaytril για μια εβδομαδα και μετα  εδωσα για 5 μερες Becozyme-S..

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλακι περασε σαλμονελλα καποια στιγμη ,η ασταθεια δικαιολογειται .αλλα θα ηταν μονιμη .καποια στιγμη ειχες πει οτι βελτιωθηκε .το baytril για σαλμονελλα (οταν ειχε αν ειχε ) ειναι δραστικο .για κανεναν σταφυλοκοκκο στο αυτι ή καπου αλλου ,οχι παντα .αν το πουλακι ομως ειχε μυκητες και βελτιωθηκαν δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη να σου πω μια αντιβιωση αν δεν ξερουμε τι χτυπαμε ,που ισως τους ξαναχειροτερεψει ,οπως ολες οι ευρεου φασματος κανουν ... τους ενισχυουν ... βαλε ενα βιντεο καποια στιγμη που εχει ασταθεια .βεβαια αν εχεις δυνατοτητα γιατρου ...

----------


## dwra92

Να ανεβασω το βιντεο εδω εννοεις? Δεν εχω χρηματα να το παω σε γιατρο για καλλιεργεια κλπ  :sad:

----------


## jk21

τοτε βαλε μας βιντεακι καποια στιγμη που κανει αυτο που λες .επισης ανεφερε ποσο συχνα το κανει και αν υπαρχει καποια περιοδος που μειωθηκε σε συχνοτητα ή ειχε προσωρινα σταματησει και αν ναι ,τι αγωγη ειχε προηγηθει (εχεις πει καποια πραγματα αλλα να κανουμε ενα ρεζουμε )

----------


## dwra92

Βελτιωση ειχε σημειωσει με την αντιβιωση που του ειχα δωσει την μπαιτριλ...Αλλα μονο τις 2-3 πρωτες μερες...Μετα αρχισε να ξαναειναι φουσκωμενο και να κοιμαται μεσα στην μερα τιναζοντας συνεχεια το κεφαλι του λες και το κανει για να κρατησει τα ματια του ανοιχτα...Βιντεο θα ανεβασω σιγουρα μια απο αυτες τις μερες... Πεφτει συνεχεια αφου πεταριζει μπας και βρει την ισορροπια του αλλα μπα.....και παντα πεφτει.....την περισσοτερη μερα του την περναει πλεον στο πατωμα του κλουβιου και ανεβαινει μονο οταν θελει να φαει και να πιει....Πλεον και τα βραδια στο πατωμα κοιμαται για να μπορει να βαζει το κεφαλι του μεσα στα πουπουλα του γιατι οσες φορες προσπαθησε πανω στο κλαδακι παλι εχανε την ισορροπια του!!!

----------


## dwra92

Μετα εδωσα το νυσταμισιν και εκει ειδα βελτιωση στο οτι κοιμοταν μεσα στην μερα και οτι καθοταν φουσκωμενο....Πλεον δεν κανει τιποτα απο τα 2.....

----------


## jk21

περιμενω το βιντεο . αλλα αν η ασταθεια συνεχιζεται ,μην τυχον υπαρχει λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο στον ακουστικο πορο ή ειναι φορεας σαλμονελλας που ισως να μην εχει επιφερει οριστικη βλαβη στο νευρικο συστημα ,καλα ειναι να ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση .μαλλον bactrimel 

σου στελνω δοσολογια στο νερο .πινει κανονικα νερο;

----------


## dwra92

Πηρα την δοσολογια,ευχαριστω....Ναι πινει κανονικα νερο....Βλεπω σπορακια μεσα καθε φορα που το αλλαζω οποτε ναι :/ .....Εγω φοβαμαι μηπως παθει και τιποτα χειροτερο με τοσα που του εχω δωσει .... :/

----------


## jk21

ΔΩΡΑ  δεν μπορω να σου εξασφαλισω τιποτα ,οταν ξεκαθαρα σου λεω οτι δεν ειμαι και δεν θελω να με εμπιστευονται αντι γιατρου .δεν μπορω να ξερω τις δυναμεις του πουλιου .η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι αντιβιωσεις ευνοουν τις μυκητιασεις σε συχνη χρηση αλλα οτι προσφατα εχει δεχθει αντιμυκητισιακο πιστευω να τους εχει χαμηλωσει αρκετα σαν πληθυσμο στο σωμα του πουλιου .δεν εχω ομως εναλλακτικα να σου προτεινω κατι για ενα προβλημα του πουλιου οχι δευτερευον αλλα βασικο στην καθημερινοτητα του .μακαρι να ειχες ή να βρεις τη δυνατοτητα για πιο εγκυρη βοηθεια .αν τελικα δωσεις αντιβιωση ,η παροχη βιταμινων και προβιοτικου μετα απο αυτην θα βοηθησει σιγουρα τον οργανισμο του

----------


## dwra92

Καλως...Αν μπορεσω να βρω καποια χρηματα θα παω...Οσο για το φαρμακο που μου ειπες θα δω τι θα κανω...Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να του το δωσω....Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ΔΩΡΑ αν ειναι να του το δωσεις ,να το κανεις αμεσα .εχουν ολα τα φαρμακεια .ειναι οικονομικο γυρω στα 3 ευρω .αν ειναι ομως να πας γιατρο να ξερεις οτι αν για καποιο λογο θελει να κανει καποια καλλιεργεια για μικροβιο ,δεν ειναι δυνατη αν εχει γινει χρηση αντιβιωσης

----------

